# Where is Everyone?



## 2ndtimeAbz

This thread used to be so busy and full of people sharing great stories. It makes me sad it's gone so quiet, is there not home/natural birthers anymore? Or have we all just stopped chatting? 
:shrug:


----------



## Earthylove

you're so right! I haven't been on this thread for a while but today i just thought of it and decided to check in. Yeah, it seems to have turned into a ghost town recently. Hopefully it comes back to life soon! I'm sure it will. :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Fingers crossed! I need all that support and info around me :) planning hb #2 in a pool this time!


----------



## fuschia

I'm checking here quite a lot :)

I did put a post on 3rd tri about my thoughts of having a hbac but I got quite scary and negative responses. I am still considering it though!!

If not I will be making mY hospital birth as natural as possible but I'm battling at the moment with consultants!!

I hope to meet with a senior midwife soon about having a home birth following my c section. They are taking their time getting back to Me though!

I'm hiring a doula to help :)


----------



## Srrme

I check here quite often, but haven't seen many new posts. :( I'm preparing for a home birth right now. I've previously had an all natural hospital VBAC.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hello! 

Where are you in the world fuchsia? 
I know in the UK we can be pretty stubborn and it works,I've heard of some people simply waiting until they're in labour and telling the midwives they have to come they aren't going anywhere...not sure if I'd have that level of conviction but it does happen! ;)

Hi Srrme, 
Are you planning having a pool? Or thinking bed/sofa wherever you feel like at the time?

I've finally got my booking in appointment tomorrow, hopefully get first scan arranged nice and quick :)


----------



## MrsG09

Hi ladies! I check in here occasionally, but agree, I tend not to see a lot of activity.

I am planning for a natural hospital birth with midwives.


----------



## Srrme

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Hello!
> 
> Where are you in the world fuchsia?
> I know in the UK we can be pretty stubborn and it works,I've heard of some people simply waiting until they're in labour and telling the midwives they have to come they aren't going anywhere...not sure if I'd have that level of conviction but it does happen! ;)
> 
> *Hi Srrme,
> Are you planning having a pool? Or thinking bed/sofa wherever you feel like at the time?*
> 
> I've finally got my booking in appointment tomorrow, hopefully get first scan arranged nice and quick :)

It depends on how quick my labor is. My last labor was 3 hours total, and the pool takes about an hour to fill. If I have enough time I will be using the pool, but if by the time my MW comes around and it doesn't seem like I have enough time, I won't be (I might get in the shower or bathtub though!). :) I think I'm just going to go with wherever I feel like it at the time!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I check in here all the time!

I'm not pregnant, so I don't have much to say. BUT - totally planning for a home birth one day!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah I was so pleased, went for my booking in appointment and my midwife was ace! She'd had 2 homebirths herself and we just sat chatting about it all which went completely over my oh's head lol. Gutted she's not actually my midwife but is part of the on call birthing team so I may she her again! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

i'm here waiting on my baby girl to make her entrance at home!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ooh exciting! Have you had any early labour signs yet? :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

well few pains here and there and yesterday i was 2-3cm and almost fully effaced so i'm hoping labour will kick off soon! the birth pool is ready and waiting :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hope it all kicks off for you today! Good luck! :) :) :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

I've also been wondering why it's so quiet in here.
I just recently found out I am pregnant, and am planning on giving birth in a birth center in my city (ideally a water birth) with a midwife.


----------



## NDH

I've been around regularly when pregnant but have had a lot of MCs the past year so have also been taking breaks from birthing sections.

Hoping this one sticks so I don't have to disappear again ;)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Best of luck NDH.

I'm starting to relax now, got a very active baby that appears to be happy and healthy. Just the 20wk scan to go and then I can start to prepare for a home water birth :)


----------



## macydarling

I'm here! :wave: I'm hoping for a natural/unmedicated birth at a freestanding birthing center. They have big jacuzzi tubs and a birthing pool too so it may be a water birth :D I'm a ftm so I'm starting to get nervous as the days tick by!


----------



## ElmaWG

I check this forum on occasion, but havnt been on B&B much at all lately due to travel. 

I'm planning a natural hospital birth, just as I had fist my first son. We were in northern california then, and I had a great experience at that hospital and felt quite supported by all the Drs and nurses. Being at a completely different hospital this time, I'm not quite sure what to expect. I have a midwife team that completely supports natural birth, so I'm feeling optimistic.


----------



## 30mummyof1

pleased to announce i got my hb at 42wks exactly. my hb story is in the annoucements if anyone would like to read it :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ooh congrats! :) I will go and have a look now! Xx


----------



## MrsG09

Congrats 30mummy!!!

Elma, I see you're in Ohio now...we were in CA (southern, though) when I started my prenatal care and moved to OH just as I was entering second tri. I was using a midwife with a freestanding birthing center in CA, but she had full care rights in the hospital across the street and could even assist in a c-section if the emergency need of one arose. So I was feeling super good about that and then we had to move. I found a team of midwives here, though, that seem wonderful and upon touring the hospital I'm feeling pretty good about their natural mindset. They have some rooms with jacuzzi tubs and I kind of geeked out that they even use natural baby products (was either Earth Mama Angel Baby or California Baby...I was just excited to hear it lol!!!).


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi mrsG09! Where I was in northern CA was great for natural birthing and parenting. A lot of hippies around there! Being in Ohio, I don't get the same impression. The hospital I'm delivering at, allows midwives to practice/deliver there, so I'm hopeful things will go smoothly. The hospital is also only one block from my work, so if I go into labor during the day, I can just walk on over :thumbup:


----------



## lesleyann

I had a home birth with my second and will be planning a homebirth with this one in March of all goes well, my midwife already knows my intentions so she's been prepped before my booking in appointment.


----------



## diz

I'll be having another home birth. I've had two already and was so happy with my choice.


----------

